# Olympics - who would you chose after Badminton?



## wellwisher (8 May 2016)

I think the Selectors must be in a dilemma! Gemma T and Tina Cook would seem a certainty but after that it seems a wide open playing field with several in the running but with a "?" about some element.  What do you think?   Also, do they have to be longlisted already or can that be adjusted?  Would Ben Way even come into consideration? Lots of questions, sorry!


----------



## bluebellfreddy (8 May 2016)

After this weekend you would think Ben Way is in the selectors eyes, I would love him to get a chance. But don't think he will, no consistent record at top level. He is also not on the world class program.

Zara Phillips will be on the team, her name is too valuable not to be on the squad. Gemma and Tina should be on the team. Think Izzy Taylor will be in the running, as well as Emily King and Francis Whittington.


----------



## teapot (8 May 2016)

It's a tough one too because the Olympics are 3* and we need to be up there with the Germans after dressage.

I'd like to see Gemma T for definite, and Tina but probably on another horse eg Calvino as his dressage is better. Kitty King's doing the 3*s in favour of the 4*.  If you look at the results of those others who are on the 'podium squad' and would be attending regular team training sessions - Wfp hasn't come back after his fall competively as yet, Pippa missed Badminton due to a crunching fall, Sarah Bullimore fell on one and retired the other, Nicola retired. Izzy retired one and was 8th, Ollie T retired one and was 25th on his other ride. 

Certainly looking at entries a lot are taking the 3* route with their other top rides, and Bramham and Chatsworth will be telling as they can't use Barbury as the final team selection run this year.


----------



## wellwisher (8 May 2016)

Definitely going to be a different team to the last few years. Isnt Kitty King also in the running seeing as she didnt "have" to go to Badminton?  Emily King certainly has the good dressage needed and went brilliantly until the end. Oli T would be amazing but think his SJ ended that thought.... But agree, Issy T and Francis W are so consistent in all 3 phases.  Difficult to separate them all!!


----------



## Chloe..x (8 May 2016)

I don't think Zara deserves to go. If she goes, it's all for the wrong reasons.

I'd like to think Gemma Tattersall after her performance at Badminton and the Europeans. With it being 3*, you'd think that we'd need the horses that will do a better dressage as the Germans are pretty untouchable at the minute.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (8 May 2016)

I'd say Gemma, Tina, Izzy and Kitty. 

Izzy has strength in depth with her string, and 8th at Badminton with that horse was impressive, as were the other 2. You can't ignore people in top 10!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 May 2016)

Much as I hate it to be a dressage competition, we can't afford to be way behind after the first stage. To be in with a chance of beating the Germans I reckon we need at least two horses capable of a dressage test in the 30s. Then you need to find someone capable of getting clear inside the time (which our team members have unfortunately not been great at recently) and with a decent SJ record. There aren't that many to chose from who've been consistent in all three phases at that level. 

Personally I'd go for Gemma and Kitty, then the other two spots are impossible to call at this stage without seeing some more performances/knowing how people recover from injury. WFP would be a cert as long as he's 100%, Pippa would be in with a strong shout, Izzy and Tina are safe options or do you take a punt on someone young but capable of seriously good scores like Emily King or Holly Woodhead? (assuming Holly is also taking the 3* route this year)


----------



## teapot (8 May 2016)

The other thing is that for Rio it's four on a team, not five.


----------



## vallin (8 May 2016)

Chloe..x said:



			I don't think Zara deserves to go. If she goes, it's all for the wrong reasons.

I'd like to think Gemma Tattersall after her performance at Badminton and the Europeans. With it being 3*, you'd think that we'd need the horses that will do a better dressage as the Germans are pretty untouchable at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say she put in a pretty damn good performance at Badminton and has always performed well under the pressure of events like the Olympics - her name really doesn't bring that much to a team, her ability on the other hand...

My team based solely on people at Badminton would be Oli on Black Tie (yes he retired him but Badders was always going to be a big ask of him and his performance at 3* is good), Tina, Zara and Gemma. From people that didn't compete at Badminton I'd probably throw Kitty King in but not sure who in place of.


----------



## Chloe..x (8 May 2016)

That she did however I still don't think she warrants a place in my opinion.


----------



## JennBags (8 May 2016)

As teapot says, the Olympics is a 3* competition so you can't really judge the 4* results to get a fab 3* team.  I do think Tina and Gemma put in amazing performances though, and it would be difficult to exclude them.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 May 2016)

Tina, Gemma, Zara and Izzy.  Zara is a great competitor, has already won an Olympic medal with the horse.  As for Oli, he is  a very good rider, but has he got the horse?  Black Tie pulled up at World Championships and has just pulled up at Badminton.
Presumably Chilli Morning didn't run at Badminton as he has already proved himself.  Emily King jumped the Vicarage Vee perfectly; I reckon her fall was caused by being tired towards the end of the course and lost concentration.  Francis rode really well, but had a stop at Blair when on the team.

For the 2012 Olympics the selectors were looking for horses with good show jumping and dressage as the XC tends not to be as demanding as the big 4* tracks.  Long gone are the days when the Olympic course was maximum height and spread at every fence.

Oh joy - who would be a Selector?


----------



## teapot (8 May 2016)

I wonder whether London was an anomaly though - short, sharp, twisty track and weren't we the only nation to get all five riders home on the xc or something?

It may be 3* but the optimum time can be up around what it was for Badminton, going by the pdf I'm reading about Olympic Eventing requirements.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 May 2016)

Will there be a final selection trial?  I haven't really kept up with the Olympics news.


----------



## teapot (8 May 2016)

In terms of 3*, you've got Chatsworth, Bramham, Hopetoun and Barbury, but I swear I read somewhere (H&H maybe?) that Barbury is too late dates wise in terms of selection. 

Might be other events that I've forgotten though.


----------



## smja (9 May 2016)

I think WFP should be in with a good shout, I'd love Oli T to get a spot but I'm not sure he has the horsepower - Black Tie a little inconsistent.

Gemma rode beautifully, and Tina too. I'd not seen Emily King ride before, was quite impressed with her XC round.


----------



## Branna (9 May 2016)

For those suggesting Oliver Townend doesn't have the horsepower I suggest you look him up on bdwp - 29 horses run so far this year! I think over 80 international runs last year. He has plenty to choose from at the 3 star level but it will be interesting to see what the selectors think.

I think Gemma T should be in with a shot but perhaps not on that horse - I don't think he was aimed at Rio but she has a couple of nice 3 star horses.

I think Kitty King earned herself a place with last years performance at the Europeans.

Really can't see WFP in the running at the moment - so many other strong performers. Tina Cook I think would be the experienced anchor for the team this time around.

So many young riders coming through that can get the marks in the dressage but it will be interesting to see if they take a chance on any of them with only 4 in a team now!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2016)

Branna said:



			For those suggesting Oliver Townend doesn't have the horsepower I suggest you look him up on bdwp - 29 horses run so far this year! I think over 80 international runs last year. He has plenty to choose from at the 3 star level but it will be interesting to see what the selectors think.
		
Click to expand...

He does have oodles of horsepower, but how many are qualified for Rio? That's the crux. 




			I think Gemma T should be in with a shot but perhaps not on that horse - I don't think he was aimed at Rio but she has a couple of nice 3 star horses.
		
Click to expand...

Why not Arctic Soul? 9th the Euros, 3rd at Badminton...

Interesting few weeks ahead I feel


----------



## Branna (9 May 2016)

Good point about qualification - looking at results probably only a couple.

In the interviews I've heard with Gemma and her twitter posts it seemed to me that she is aiming her two mares at the Olympics. Possibly Arctic Soul is not consistent enough in the dressage to be a team horse if they are expecting a dressage competition! That said he probably would have been a great horse for WEG with the benefit of hindsight but who knew how wet Normandy would be in August! 

 I think the selection will be insightful to what kind of xc they are expecting in Rio.


----------



## HashRouge (9 May 2016)

I'm really excited to see who we take. It would be nice to see a slightly different team to usual, although like most I'd love to see WFP go. I suppose that depends on his general fitness though, and how much he manages to compete in the coming weeks. Does anyone know if he is actually aiming for Rio? I assume he is and he does seem to have come back well from his injury, but it is hard to tell from the outside!

Re Oli T, someone told me that WFP refuses to be in the British team if Oli is included. Make of that what you will!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2016)

GT's horse Quicklook is exceptionally nice and is probably capable of a better dressage than Arctic Soul, much as I love him!

Re the final selection trial, I don't think they're having one due to timings and everyone choosing their own spring/summer campaigns but I prepare to be corrected on that...


----------



## Luci07 (9 May 2016)

Its wide open isn't it which makes it exciting. As the focus will be on 3* I thought that was one of the reason that stalwarts such as WFP and Pippa didn't push themselves for Badminton. I don't think it will be Emily Kings time yet as she has only competed in 2 internationals and at 20 has a long career ahead of her. However, her dressage and XC was a complete lesson in how to ride the test and course..but there is such a depth of experience against her. I am surprised about the comment regarding Oli T and WFP though! Both are exceptionally hard working riders and if he has the horsepower, there will be no one more competative than Mr T. However both the German and French teams are really firing so there will no places for anyone who could be a "nice to have".


----------



## teapot (9 May 2016)

Luci07 said:



			Its wide open isn't it which makes it exciting. As the focus will be on 3* I thought that was one of the reason that stalwarts such as WFP and Pippa didn't push themselves for Badminton.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Wfp openly say he wasn't ready after the fall the other week? Pippa only withdrew because she had a crunching fall days before. Both would have been there otherwise.

The fact there are only four spots this year makes it doubly interesting!

ETS: can't forget Nicola W either!


----------



## ossy (9 May 2016)

Tbh I think it's hard to see where we would pull together a team that would beat the Germans or even the French & New Zealanders and a lot of combinations such as Zara are not qualified yet.  That aside, Gemma T is an obvious choice at the moment but maybe on her other horse rather than AS that may do a better dressage as long as she can prove its xc form.  Apart from that it's wide open,  Zara has proven a good jump pathfinder at last Olympics but her dressage hasn't been that great at her last major comps.  Would love to see Oli T on the team and I do love armada but I just can't see how you would choose that combination for a champ with its SJ record, black tie is a nice horse and could get a good dressage score but needs to prove xc 3* form.

Oh and weren't WFP and Oli T both selected for Europeans at Blair last year?


----------



## j1ffy (9 May 2016)

The Olympics is 4*, albeit usually a softer one. It was briefly 3* (Athens maybe?) but quickly reverted as the Olympics is supposed to be the pinnacle for any sport represented.

I wouldn't want to be a selector this year! Even if WFP does a couple of decent 3*s, would they want to risk having him on the team? I doubt Ben Way would be viewed as a safe enough bet. GT must be in the running after such a good Badders.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2016)

j1ffy said:



			The Olympics is 4*, albeit usually a softer one. It was briefly 3* (Athens maybe?) but quickly reverted as the Olympics is supposed to be the pinnacle for any sport represented.

I wouldn't want to be a selector this year! Even if WFP does a couple of decent 3*s, would they want to risk having him on the team? I doubt Ben Way would be viewed as a safe enough bet. GT must be in the running after such a good Badders.
		
Click to expand...

A 'special Olympic Format of a 4* level of difficulty' which is loosely translated as a 4* dressage and 3* for the xc I believe. London certainly wasn't up to 4* dimensions that's for sure. They have to allow the lesser nations to get round without killing themselves.

The Rio course designer is Pierre Michelet though which adds another dimension.


----------



## dressage_diva (9 May 2016)

Out of interest does anyone know why Amarda left AN for OT?


----------



## ossy (9 May 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Out of interest does anyone know why Amarda left AN for OT?[/QUOTE

I believe AN had better all round horses so wasn't in is top string at the time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Zeb93 (9 May 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Out of interest does anyone know why Amarda left AN for OT?
		
Click to expand...

Don't quote me but I think it was because the horse wasn't getting enough 4* runs because of the depth of ANs string, but could be wrong.


----------



## wellwisher (9 May 2016)

What type of horse/rider suits Pierre Michelet courses? Should know, but where else has he designed?


----------



## VRIN (9 May 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Out of interest does anyone know why Amarda left AN for OT?
		
Click to expand...

As other poster said. AN and OT are good friends and AN gave Armada to OT, as he hadn't enough time to devote which meant that OT was able to keep his 'eye' in at 4star level - win win all round.


----------



## Branna (9 May 2016)

wellwisher said:



			What type of horse/rider suits Pierre Michelet courses? Should know, but where else has he designed?
		
Click to expand...

He designed at WEG in Normandy, also Pau 4 star I think. Toothbrush fishes in water and a preference for lots of brush rather than frangible pins if I remember correctly!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2016)

Branna said:



			He designed at WEG in Normandy, also Pau 4 star I think. Toothbrush fishes in water and a preference for lots of brush rather than frangible pins if I remember correctly!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Fontainebleau Le Lion dAngers too I think?


----------



## wellwisher (9 May 2016)

Of course! So quite a challenging course could be on the cards even if at a slightly lesser level than a typical 4*? Quite a conundrum!


----------



## popsdosh (10 May 2016)

I think you need to factor in those riders who for whatever reason wont want to go to Rio !


----------



## rotters13 (10 May 2016)

I'd add in Kitty King and Ceylor Lan!


----------



## Horsemad12 (10 May 2016)

Zara has the experience that the team needs as does her horse.  I hope Gemma gets a chance but she may be too much of a SJ risk.  

As for the rest it is pretty open so I think will very much depend on forthcoming results.

Either way we don't seem to have the strongest team for Rio, but things ebb and flow and this ebb may just allow some new names to start to make their mark even if we don't get a medal, hopefully we will be stronger for the experience and better placed in 4 years time.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2016)

There's just something about Zara's performance that slightly niggles me. Yes she's consistent and experienced, no denying that, but I wouldn't be feeling hopeful she'd go clear in the SJ and it's rare she does a dressage test that's under mid 40s.

I'd quite like the selectors to be bold but they don't tend to do it at an Olympics. Does it mess up future funding etc if we don't get a medal? Can't remember how that side of things works!

popsdosh - who do you mean? I'm intrigued!


----------



## ycbm (10 May 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I think you need to factor in those riders who for whatever reason wont want to go to Rio !
		
Click to expand...

Spit it out popsdosh, who's pregnant then   ?


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2016)

ycbm said:



			Spit it out popsdpsh, who's pregnant then   ?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Branna (10 May 2016)

rotters13 said:



			I'd add in Kitty King and Ceylor Lan!
		
Click to expand...

I think they are the most certain to get a slot as long as the horse looks in form. I just watched the backstage bbc sport facebook coverage with Clare Balding and she said Kitty was told she didn't have to go to Badminton as presumably has proven herself last year.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2016)

Branna said:



			I think they are the most certain to get a slot as long as the horse looks in form. I just watched the backstage bbc sport facebook coverage with Clare Balding and she said Kitty was told she didn't have to go to Badminton as presumably has proven herself last year.
		
Click to expand...

She was on the Badminton live stream (Radio Badminton?) as well and was discussing that. Don't forget about Persimmon as well though! She's spoilt for choice there.


----------



## Jo_x (10 May 2016)

I think Pippa has to be in with a shout if she's fit, she's had some brilliant 3* results this year. I also wouldn't rule out WFP!

It's a shame it's gone down to 4 riders as with 5 I think the selectors would have been more likely to take a chance on Emily King or Holly Woodhead - both of whom consistently challenge the Germans in the dressage.


----------



## HashRouge (10 May 2016)

ossy said:



			Tbh I think it's hard to see where we would pull together a team that would beat the Germans or even the French & New Zealanders and a lot of combinations such as Zara are not qualified yet.  That aside, Gemma T is an obvious choice at the moment but maybe on her other horse rather than AS that may do a better dressage as long as she can prove its xc form.  Apart from that it's wide open,  Zara has proven a good jump pathfinder at last Olympics but her dressage hasn't been that great at her last major comps.  Would love to see Oli T on the team and I do love armada but I just can't see how you would choose that combination for a champ with its SJ record, black tie is a nice horse and could get a good dressage score but needs to prove xc 3* form.

Oh and weren't WFP and Oli T both selected for Europeans at Blair last year?
		
Click to expand...

Oli wasn't part of the team though - he was competing as an individual.


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 May 2016)

When do they announce the team?
I'd been wondering this very question but not thought of many beyond the obvious ones, Gemma T and Tina C.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2016)

Very difficult to choose as there are some great combinations which finished in the top 25. Tina is always such a wonderful rider and I am always watching Izzy's rounds as they are just so smooth and classy, I also think Laura Collett did fantastically, Grand Manoeuvre has so much scope, I watched her jump the Rolex Crossing in person and he launched into space for the second part! Ben Way, Gemma Tattersall, Francis Whittington and Beanie Sturgess are all names I would put forward too. Being a selector is going to be a tough job this year!


----------



## Custard Cream (10 May 2016)

Team being announced after Bramham. 

I wouldn't hold out for WFP. His interview with CB on Sunday was rather telling. 

The man has nothing to prove!


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2016)

Bramham could be exciting then!  Might have to book my tickets soon!


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 May 2016)

I wondered what weather conditions would be like in Rio at that time of year, and whether that would make a difference. Found this site which doesn't make it look as bad as I'd feared:
http://www.holiday-weather.com/rio_de_janeiro/averages/august#summary-section
(I thought it might be really humid.)


----------



## lannerch (10 May 2016)

If we want any chance of being competitive with the Germans we have to choose those that excell at the dressage. I would choose wfp and ot , perhaps Emily and possibly kitty. The cc is not badminton we don't need our strongest horses in this phase.


----------



## ihatework (10 May 2016)

It's a tricky one for the selectors - not a clear cut team by any stretch of the imagination. 
I think Tina will be on the team and Kitty (likely on Persimmon if he is right, gut says its a year too soon for Ceylor LAN). It would be a tough selector not to take Gemma after her Badders run. Wide open that's for sure and a lot can happen in a few months. At least we are in the lucky position of having depth to choose from.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (10 May 2016)

Interested to see people have said we need dressage stars not people who have done it already. But, Izzy was on 40 after dr on Allercombe Ellie so think she's in with a shout. I think it would be naive to send Emily King off the back of a fall like that - it'll take a while to get the mojo back and I think it's a bit much to expect from someone so young. Didn't think WFP seemed quite right in his interview at Badminton, not sure he will necessarily be gunning for Rio until he's completely right.


----------



## WandaMare (10 May 2016)

lannerch said:



			If we want any chance of being competitive with the Germans we have to choose those that excell at the dressage. I would choose wfp and ot , perhaps Emily and possibly kitty. The cc is not badminton we don't need our strongest horses in this phase.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think it will come down to the dressage potential this time.


----------



## rachk89 (10 May 2016)

WandaMare said:



			I agree, I think it will come down to the dressage potential this time.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I think the Japanese pretty much proved that. 2012 was their first attempt with a team in eventing, and they were 6th after dressage. Their scores were high for a few, but one of them got 38.10 I think. For a first attempt with a team, I thought that was pretty admirable. It was a shame their cross country and jumping sucked, but still they tried and they understood the most important part of eventing really. If they have worked on their cross country and jumping, they may prove a tough team to beat.

They need to focus more on dressage really, but I dont think they will find many this year that can beat the German team. Think we may have to resign ourselves to 2nd and aim for the future as its kind of too late now. I would love to see William on the team, even for just one final time, but I doubt he will. As he has said, he has nothing to prove.

If you go by the top 4 at Badminton after dressage, its Emily King, Francis Whittington, Dani Evans and Izzy Taylor.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2016)

rachk89 said:



			If you go by the top 4 at Badminton after dressage, its Emily King, Francis Whittington, Dani Evans and Izzy Taylor.
		
Click to expand...

Chances of it actually being that 4 on the team are slim to none though. Picking the top 4 out of one phase at one competition that half the candidates for selection aren't competing at isn't the most logical.

I'm with you on wanting to see WFP on the team though! That interview he did on the Badminton coverage was sad  I thought he was properly on the mend now he's back competing but it didn't sound that promising.


----------



## popsdosh (11 May 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Chances of it actually being that 4 on the team are slim to none though. Picking the top 4 out of one phase at one competition that half the candidates for selection aren't competing at isn't the most logical.

I'm with you on wanting to see WFP on the team though! That interview he did on the Badminton coverage was sad  I thought he was properly on the mend now he's back competing but it didn't sound that promising.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry but putting WFP straight in is not the best way and personally think he may not come back at that level . Things have not gone smoothly this spring.
I seriously hope YB takes the chance to change things around for the future good of the team ,not something he normally is good at doing. Sometimes you have to be bold I have seen riders get very disillusioned over the years with the way the team is selected or should I say given a job for life. There is one one rider who most likely may be thought of but does not warrant a place who I shall leave unamed but those who know YB may be able to guess at.


----------



## teapot (11 May 2016)

I&#8217;m bored of job hunting so decided to search for dressage/team scores since London 2012. I know stats aren&#8217;t everything but it shows we're consistantly behind by under 15 marks (bar WEG...).

London 2012 (Olympics) 

Germany = 119.10 (Ingrid: 39.3, Dirk S: 39.8, Sandra A: 40.0). Discards were MJ: 40.6 & Peter T: 58.5.
GBR = 127.0  (Mary: 40.9, Tina: 42.0, WFP: 44.1). Discards were Zara: 46.1 & Nicola: 51.7.

Malmo 2013 (Euros) 

Germany =  112.20 (MJ: 28.6, Ingrid: 39.4, Dirk S : 44.2). Discard was Andreas D: 48.0.
GBR =  125.20 (WFP: 36.6, Tina: 43.4, Lucy W: 45.2) Discard was Pippa: 47.6.

Normandy 2014 (WEG)

Germany = 117.10 (Sandra A: 35.2, MJ: 40.7, Ingrid: 41.2) Discard was Dirk S: 45.3.
GBR =  142.00 (WFP: 37.5, Tina: 50.0, Zara: 54.5). Discard was Harry: 56.3. 

Blair 2015 (Euros) 

Germany = 102.70 (Sandra A: 31.4, MJ: 33.5, Ingrid: 37.8). Discard was Dirk S: 43.1
GBR =  112.50 (Nicola: 34.6, Kitty: 36.9, Pippa: 41.0). Discard was WFP: 43.0.

Hindsight aside and knowing who had xc issues etc, at both Euros and WEG, there were GBR individuals with better dressage scores.


----------



## xspiralx (11 May 2016)

Much as I'd love WFP to be on the team, I'm not so sure it's going to happen. He hasn't run at an event yet this season without racking up a whole heap of time faults, and although I think that's absolutely the right approach whilst he is in recovery, it doesn't give me great confidence that he will be back to his best in time for the Olympics this year.

I agree that to have any chance of beating the Germans we need a team who can all get sub 40 dressage scores. I think it would be a good opportunity to send out a younger team that have the potential to be stars - I think by playing safe we'll do well and have a fair shot at getting a silver or bronze medal, but if we want any chance of gold then I think some risks need to be taken. Otherwise the Germans are so far ahead after dressage (and so reliable in the jumping phases) that they can't be caught.


----------



## rachk89 (11 May 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Chances of it actually being that 4 on the team are slim to none though. Picking the top 4 out of one phase at one competition that half the candidates for selection aren't competing at isn't the most logical.

I'm with you on wanting to see WFP on the team though! That interview he did on the Badminton coverage was sad  I thought he was properly on the mend now he's back competing but it didn't sound that promising.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I know it won't be them. Was just naming them as the people who scored lowest as it was being discussed.

I think chances need to be taken though. Can't have the older ones it seems so pick people who have great dressage horses that are decent jumpers. Otherwise we are just settling for silver/bronze.


----------



## Jo_x (12 May 2016)

How does funding work? I'm under the impression that we need to be bringing home medals to continue equestrian funding (willing to be corrected) so I suspect it will be a safe-ish team to try and guarantee that as we have the euros and WEG to try out newer riders at championship level and push for top results. It's not necessarily what I want to happen but it's probably a good thing for ensuring the sport gets to continue longer term


----------



## Horsemad12 (12 May 2016)

Having watched the interview with CB I hope WFP is not picked.  I think it would add extra pressure at this stage of his recovery even if he was fit enough to go.

I hope he gets back to where he was and if he wants to, gets on future teams I just hope the process is not rushed.


----------



## sam_m (12 May 2016)

Jo_x said:



			How does funding work? I'm under the impression that we need to be bringing home medals to continue equestrian funding (willing to be corrected) so I suspect it will be a safe-ish team to try and guarantee that as we have the euros and WEG to try out newer riders at championship level and push for top results. It's not necessarily what I want to happen but it's probably a good thing for ensuring the sport gets to continue longer term
		
Click to expand...

Correct, Sport England provide stipulations and requirements for all sports that must be met as closely as possible


----------



## lannerch (13 May 2016)

Just looked at wfp record , he always starts the season like this year with a lot of time penaltys and only goes fast when it matters, I think he needs to shine at Chatsworth this weekend, chilli morning has just done a very good dressage , so Monday we should have a very good idea how likely he is to make the team. I suspect and hope he will so will be following Chatsworth with interest.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (14 May 2016)

I think OT has at least two if not three with Olympic qualifications, he can do all three phases well, so he should be nailed on, I would have thought. 
I think the selectors will have to be brave, and not necessarily hung up on who has done what in the past, but who will produce the goods this year.


----------



## noname (14 May 2016)

The reality is that unless the Germans fall off, GB cannot beat them in their current form!!! Nothing we have in the uk will rival the combined power of German team in the dressage phase and even the odd good dressage score will not help! So if you send a team of dressage divas that's less likely to get round the Xc, you risk not getting a medal at all! When you factor in time penalties on the Xc dressage can be less influential!

Personally I think conditions at Rio will be really rough and its a long flight. I wouldn't send a horse there myself! I also think most Olympic courses are tough and still up to 4 star standard, it's rarely dimensions that cause falls. 

My suggestion would be to send a bunch of lean, mean Xc horses that will make the time and close the dressage Gap (there will be a dressage Gap regardless) in rough conditions!! Then will be sound and keep poles up the next day!! I'd rule out black Tie, he lacks scope & stamina (unusual for a TB), I think brookleigh had a slight tendon strain and may not be fit in time! I'd support Zara to be honest, she can do a really good dressage just had bad luck at badminton, probably one of the most reliable Xc combinations in GB team!

Tina cook was fab for me at badminton and really knows how to get round the Xc at a decent pace!

The selectors have a tough job!!!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 May 2016)

'unless the Germans all fall off' - well, horses are unpredictable! Some long time ago, when the New Zealanders were the ones it was virtually impossible to beat, truth proved to be far stranger than fiction when 3 of their 4 riders (I think - enough to put them out of the running in the team event) fell across the x-country at a World Championship. So you neer can tell... (Can anyone else remember that? I think one of the NZ horses was called Bounce.)


----------



## Mooseontheloose (14 May 2016)

Bounce won the worlds I think. Saw him in the field in NZ a year later, looked like a fat cob!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 May 2016)

Mooseontheloose said:



			Bounce won the worlds I think. Saw him in the field in NZ a year later, looked like a fat cob!
		
Click to expand...

He was obviously having a well-earned rest! Was his rider called Vaughn Jefferies, or something like that? Memory's not what it once was... Had a look on Wikipedia and *think* the championship I'm thinking of was 1990.


----------



## teapot (14 May 2016)

noname said:



			The reality is that unless the Germans fall off, GB cannot beat them in their current form!!! Nothing we have in the uk will rival the combined power of German team in the dressage phase and even the odd good dressage score will not help!
		
Click to expand...

Well Kitty King's just got a 32.9 at Chatsworth... One Too Many's capable, Chilli Morning's capable. They've been discussing it a fair bit on the ERM live stream. 

As for flight time, Rio's no that much different to flying out to Hong Kong, and still far shorter than Sydney. 

I actually don't think the gap's as big as it often appears - we'd have been super close to the gold at London had it not been for xc time faults and sj faults.


----------



## gunnergundog (14 May 2016)

Bounce was Vaughan Jefferis ride; I remember him at The Hague and Atlanta and don't think VJ fell off at either.  In fact, I'm pretty sure he took gold at The Hague.


----------



## Honey08 (14 May 2016)

Yes Rio is a shorter flight than Hong Kong and it will be winter there, which means it will be nice and cool (bit like our spring weather).  I personally think it will be a nice Olympic venue for horses.

Chatsworth is interesting so far.  There have been nice dressage tests from Kitty King, Emily King, Olli Townend, William Fox Pitt and a few others.  I'm going tomorrow, really looking forward to it, and even more so to Bramham.  The team is wide open this year, nobody has an easy ride to get on it.

I hope William makes sure he is properly right.   While I would adore him to win an Olympic medal, I'd also hate to see him hurt because he had come back too soon.

Does anyone know how Pippa is?  Is she out of hospital?  It all seems to have gone quiet about her.  I hope she's ok.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (14 May 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			'unless the Germans all fall off' - well, horses are unpredictable! Some long time ago, when the New Zealanders were the ones it was virtually impossible to beat, truth proved to be far stranger than fiction when 3 of their 4 riders (I think - enough to put them out of the running in the team event) fell across the x-country at a World Championship.)
		
Click to expand...

Also happened at 2010 WEG - German team had a commanding lead after dressage but then an absolute disaster of a XC day (2 or 3 falls, couple with 20 pens) with the exception of MJ (who I think was running as an individual not a team rider).


----------



## teapot (14 May 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Does anyone know how Pippa is?  Is she out of hospital?  It all seems to have gone quiet about her.  I hope she's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Tina said on the ERM coverage that she's home with a bit of nerve damage in her arm, and just taking the time to recuperate.


----------



## Honey08 (14 May 2016)

Thanks.  I hope she recovers well and takes as much time as she needs.  She's another one I'd love to see on the team, but has nothing to prove.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 May 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks.  I hope she recovers well and takes as much time as she needs.  She's another one I'd love to see on the team, but has nothing to prove.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see her on the team too


----------



## Supertrooper (14 May 2016)

teapot said:



			Tina said on the ERM coverage that she's home with a bit of nerve damage in her arm, and just taking the time to recuperate.
		
Click to expand...

Glad she's home and hope she recovers soon xx


----------



## Supertrooper (14 May 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I'd love to see her on the team too 

Click to expand...

Me too xx


----------



## superpony (14 May 2016)

Interestingly William has just said on the ERM live feed that he would like to take Chilli to Rio. 

I would say possibly William then Gemma, Izzy and Kitty for the team.. Nicola also has One Too Many who was unlucky at Badminton.


----------



## teapot (14 May 2016)

annabel2009 said:



			Interestingly William has just said on the ERM live feed that he would like to take Chilli to Rio. 

I would say possibly William then Gemma, Izzy and Kitty for the team.. Nicola also has One Too Many who was unlucky at Badminton.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf he's been saying he wants take Chilli to Rio for at least the last 18 months.  There's just something that doesn't convince me though...


----------



## Honey08 (14 May 2016)

I know what you mean Teapot.  He's not quite on his usual level.  Getting better all the time though.  I wish it wasn't an Olympic year and there wasn't so much pressure.  And let's face it, if anyone should be a definite on that team its William and Chilli.  I wish the Olympics were next year.


----------



## teapot (15 May 2016)

Sod the Germans, the French are on fire too at the moment with a one, two, three at Chatsworth


----------



## lannerch (15 May 2016)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Also happened at 2010 WEG - German team had a commanding lead after dressage but then an absolute disaster of a XC day (2 or 3 falls, couple with 20 pens) with the exception of MJ (who I think was running as an individual not a team rider).
		
Click to expand...

But since then with Christopher bartles help they have got a lot more proficient at the cross country phase they used to look like they were blindly galloping at fences, now is a totally different story!


----------



## teapot (15 May 2016)

lannerch said:



			But since then with Christopher bartles help they have got a lot more proficient at the cross country phase they used to look like they were blindly galloping at fences, now is a totally different story!
		
Click to expand...

What's worrying in some ways is that Chris Bartle's been a part of the German training set up since long before 2010. I wonder what changed?


----------



## Nicnac (15 May 2016)

Delighted for the French - Badminton and Chatsworth have really shoved them up the pole in terms of Rio contenders. The Kiwis and Australians can't be forgotten.

Unfortunately can't see UK in the team medals this year in Rio unless the whole team (whoever they may be gets PBs in dsg and XC) - an individual medal maybe.

WFP still isn't driving - am quite surprised he is passed fit to ride.  If Pippa has nerve damage that could take some time to repair.  Tina Cook is looking good as is Gemma T who should be a shoe-in for Rio after these past two weekends. 

Interesting to see Izzy, Gemma and Kitty did dsg and SJ in the another 3* section at Chatsworth and all 3 w/d before XC.  Persimmon posting by far the worst dressage score of the 3 but all 3 SJ'd clear.


----------



## DiNozzo (15 May 2016)

When is the team going to be announced?


----------



## JFTDWS (15 May 2016)

I can't see Rio being a particularly British dominated event either, but we can live in hope...  It's all terribly interesting, this team selection lark.  I'll be intrigued to see who ends up on the team.


----------



## Honey08 (15 May 2016)

Personally I'd bet on Germans for gold, NZ for silver and France for bronze at the moment.  I'd say Gemma and Tina ought to have again given the selectors a nod today.  I don't envy the selectors this year, it's all up in the air.

Roll on Bramham.  I hope it continues the lovely sunny theme that Badminton and Chatsworth started.


----------



## Jo_x (16 May 2016)

Adding chatsworth to badminton my money would be on gemma, kitty, izzy and tina. possibly WFP instead of izzy...

Excited for Bramham!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 May 2016)

Expanding the theme a bit, who would you all put on the Olympic showjumping and dressage teams?


----------



## teapot (27 May 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/pippa-funnell-sandman-fall-541808


----------



## Nicnac (27 May 2016)

Would love to see Pippa there Teapot


----------



## teapot (12 June 2016)

Another bump given the Bramham results are up. CIC3* was Gemma, Tina, Pippa and Kitty in 1st to 4th. 

Definitely think Gemma and Tina have cemented their places somewhat now.  Just the other two spots to fill from a variety of combinations, not forgetting that it's Luhmulen next weekend too.


----------



## Jo_x (12 June 2016)

Definitely Gemma and Tina and I reckon Kitty is pretty solid for the third spot. Not sure on the fourth.


----------



## Jo_x (12 June 2016)

Also is there a reason the CIC is seen more as the olympic selection trial than the CCI?


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2016)

Jo_x said:



			Also is there a reason the CIC is seen more as the olympic selection trial than the CCI?
		
Click to expand...

They will be wanting to keep the horses fresher and not doing the CCI 2 months prior to Rio.

I reckon it might be an all female Rio team. I think Gemma, Tina, Kitty have sealed it for me so far. 4th spot is tight ....


----------



## Lexi_ (12 June 2016)

Jo_x said:



			Also is there a reason the CIC is seen more as the olympic selection trial than the CCI?
		
Click to expand...

I always assumed it was because all the main contenders have got strong 3/4* experience already, so they might as well run them over the shorter CIC course rather than the longer CCI.


----------



## Lexi_ (12 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			They will be wanting to keep the horses fresher and not doing the CCI 2 months prior to Rio.

I reckon it might be an all female Rio team. I think Gemma, Tina, Kitty have sealed it for me so far. 4th spot is tight ....
		
Click to expand...

Gemma and Kitty would be definites for me. I have a nagging doubt about Tina and it's competely irrational because she couldn't be more experienced and she's in brilliant form! Nicola Wilson's had a patchy spring but One Too Many looked fantastic at Bramham but then so did Pippa's Billy horse. I'd hate to be a selector! 

According to this week's H&H, they'll shortlist 12 on 20 June, then have team training and pick the team by 5 July. Anyone reckon they can correctly pick all 12?!


----------



## vallin (12 June 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Gemma and Kitty would be definites for me. I have a nagging doubt about Tina and it's competely irrational because she couldn't be more experienced and she's in brilliant form! Nicola Wilson's had a patchy spring but One Too Many looked fantastic at Bramham but then so did Pippa's Billy horse. I'd hate to be a selector! 

According to this week's H&H, they'll shortlist 12 on 20 June, then have team training and pick the team by 5 July. Anyone reckon they can correctly pick all 12?!
		
Click to expand...

Tina looked on incredible form yesterday at Bramham and I was amused by Alice Plukett/Fox-Pitt's comment re: Gemma, more or less saying if she's not on the list the selectors are barking


----------



## Honey08 (12 June 2016)

vallin said:



			Tina looked on incredible form yesterday at Bramham and I was amused by Alice Plukett/Fox-Pitt's comment re: Gemma, more or less saying if she's not on the list the selectors are barking 

Click to expand...

I think I agree with Alice too.

I think Tina should be there too, but not sure which horse.  I love Billy the Biz and Pippa.  Even though I think she's fab, none of Nicola's horses are quite consistent enough for me, but then it never seemed to affect Zara's selection!  What about William?  I think he may get on.  I think Yogi will not massively change things as its his last one.

I'd love to see Ollie up there.  If he could get something show jumping consistently he'd be right up there.  His dressage and xc are top of the game.


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 June 2016)

Is the shortlist of 12 riders or 12 horse-rider combinations? As a guess, the obvious choices are Gemma T, Tina C, Kitty K, then Pippa F, maybe Nicola W, WFT, Oli T and that still leaves five...


----------



## ihatework (13 June 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Is the shortlist of 12 riders or 12 horse-rider combinations? As a guess, the obvious choices are Gemma T, Tina C, Kitty K, then Pippa F, maybe Nicola W, WFT, Oli T and that still leaves five...
		
Click to expand...

You've also got Izzy, Holly, Jodie (what happened to wise crack at Bramham did anyone see?). Let's face it Laura C will be on the list, possibly Zara


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			You've also got Izzy, Holly, Jodie (what happened to wise crack at Bramham did anyone see?). Let's face it Laura C will be on the list, possibly Zara
		
Click to expand...

I must be going senile, I'd completely forgotten about Izzy!


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 June 2016)

The Irish team's been named.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...6-2016&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Lexi_ (13 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			You've also got Izzy, Holly, Jodie (what happened to wise crack at Bramham did anyone see?). Let's face it Laura C will be on the list, possibly Zara
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it but something came over the commentary about her getting eliminated in the showjumping in the ERM section - think his boots slipped and he skidded into a fence, she jumped off to fix them while the fence was being rebuilt and got eliminated.


----------



## vallin (13 June 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I didn't see it but something came over the commentary about her getting eliminated in the showjumping in the ERM section - think his boots slipped and he skidded into a fence, she jumped off to fix them while the fence was being rebuilt and got eliminated.
		
Click to expand...

I think she got a leg up which counts as outside assistance and therefore elimination...


----------



## oldvic (13 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I think I agree with Alice too.

I think Tina should be there too, but not sure which horse.  I love Billy the Biz and Pippa.  Even though I think she's fab, none of Nicola's horses are quite consistent enough for me, but then it never seemed to affect Zara's selection!  What about William?  I think he may get on.  I think Yogi will not massively change things as its his last one.

I'd love to see Ollie up there.  If he could get something show jumping consistently he'd be right up there.  His dressage and xc are top of the game.
		
Click to expand...

It's down to the selectors, not Yogi.


----------



## oldvic (13 June 2016)

vallin said:



			I think she got a leg up which counts as outside assistance and therefore elimination...
		
Click to expand...

If you are separated from your horse, whether voluntary or involuntary, you are eliminated.


----------



## Honey08 (13 June 2016)

oldvic said:



			It's down to the selectors, not Yogi.
		
Click to expand...

Who are the selectors?  I always thought he was.


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Who are the selectors?  I always thought he was.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## teapot (13 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Who are the selectors?  I always thought he was.
		
Click to expand...




TheOldTrout said:



			Me too!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Yogi's performance manager/chef d'equipe. He can advise but not have a vote when it comes to actual selections. Think he might have a veto though. For 2016 it's Mandy Stibbe, Bridget Parker, Chris Hunnable and Jonathan Chapman. 

There's a pdf on the BE website about it all.


----------



## teapot (17 June 2016)

Just to bump this up for a bit of wider eventing news.

Firstly the 3* at Luhmulen is being led by Sandra A & Opgun Louvo on 32.7; Ingrid is 3rd on HW Bob on 36.6. Ollie T scored 47.6 and 52.0 and Sarah B 46.9 in the 4*. 

Secondly, on this page if you download the spectator's guide, you'll see a rough course map! 33 numbered fences so even more jumping efforts. https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 June 2016)

Thanks teapot! I really must be going senile, I'd seen on facebook (a couple of days ago) a video of the course at Luhmuhlen, then totally forgotten the event was on this weekend!


----------



## Suziq77 (20 June 2016)

Where is the long list?  I have been refreshing the BE website ALL day (when I remembered between work crisis after crisis), I am assuming that as Yogi hasn't called I didn't make the cut this year but I would like to know who did.....


----------



## teapot (21 June 2016)

I've posted the long list on a seperate thread :smile3:


----------

